# Jersey Numbers.



## EGarrett

Finally, we can talk about what's REALLY important.

1-14 Seem to belong to point guards. 15-31 to shooting guards. 32-44 to small forwards and power forwards, and 45 and above for Centers.

From what I understand, players tend to only wear jerseys 1-5 and #0-#5 (20-25 etc) because back in the day the referee had to signal your number by holding up a certain number of fingers on each hand, so each digit had to be between 1 and 5.

1 - Never liked this number. Looks weird on a jersey. Plus it seems goofy. "I'm number 1!!"
2 - On the surface it may seem pretty cool. And several players, such as Dajuan Wagner have dared to wear it. But of course, "Number Two" is a colloquialism for feces/s--t/poo in America.
3 - Real cool circa 1997, when both Marbury and Iverson were rocking it. Now Wade has it, but it still seems out of date.
4 - I like this one. But yet, it seems to be a low number that is worn mainly by big men. (Webber, Bosh). Not many point guards wear this number.
6 - See 4. A single-digit number that seems to belong to big men and shotblockers.
8 - Kobe changed his jersey to sell more. Period.
10 - I'd love to see a shooting guard wear this number. And not Wally Szczerbiak, a guy who's at least somewhat cool.

More shooting guards should wear low numbers.

14 - For some reason, I think of cows and milk when I see this number. Maybe 14 has something to do with a type of milk they sell that I drink. I don't know. Speaking of which, who milked the first cow? And what the hell did they think they were doing at the time? (someone else came up with that one). Maybe someone on the Bucks was famous for wearing this number? Milwaukee - Milk? I dunno.

15 - Still not cool, even though Vince wears it. It doesn't look right for some reason. Same is true for any number 14-19 actually.

20 - Would be cool but Allan Houston ruined it.

21 - Duncan and Garnett are a star pair at this like Marbury and Iverson with #3 and Bird and Magic at 33 (Magic wanted to wear 33)

22 - This is my personal favorite. But yet, it seems only to belong to Clyde Drexler (owner of one of the ugliest jump shots in NBA history), Sheryl Swoopes (a woman) and Jay "Mr. Moto" Williams. I've always thought Lebron should've nabbed this one.

23 - Used to be the "I'm the baddest man on the court" number. Now it's just the "I THINK I'm the baddest man on the court" number. Which is different. And not cool. The league should just retire it.

24 - Kobe changed his jersey to sell more.

25 - Underrated. Nice, round number, in the twenties. Some superstar should rock it.

30 - I've given this one to a couple stars in my fictional NBA Live dynasties. That being said, it bothers me somewhat.

31 - For some reason, this was a fad number for most of the early 00's. Despite the fact that Reggie Miller wore it, a skinny man with a bad attitude and no street cred whatsoever. Shawn Marion wore it in honor of Reggie, then it seemed to take off from there. Now it's cooling back off though.

32 - Sweet. But we left it behind in the 80's. I think Amare realized that last year.

33 - Everyone loves this number. Grant Hill, Ewing, Bird, Kareem...and even Magic and Shaq both wore it or tried to wear it at some point. Anyone know why?

34 - Had a "hot run" a la 31 in the early 00's.

40 - Shawn Kemp gave this permanent street cred. But yet again, it makes me think of getting a nice glass of milk.

41 - This is cool. For some reason Glen Rice was cool and Allan Houston was not.

42 - Overused.

43 - Underused.

44 - Would be awesome but Keith Van Horn ruined it.

45 - Underused

47 - Numbers between the #6 and #0 slot just seem weird. Even if Kirilenko wears it. Speaking of which, I will never buy a jersey of someone younger then me. That gives me a tidy time to stop wearing basketball jerseys altogether.

50-54 - If you're a Center, just grab one.

55 - Several point guards and smaller players seem to like this. Seems to crowd their jersey, though.

64 and 82 - If Rodman came back, he might wear one of these two numbers. Do you know why?

99 - I always thought this one was cool.

0 and 00 - I never thought these were. 0 seems like an attention-whore number. And 00 is awkward.

I have a feeling that Futuristxen will be the only person that reads this post.


----------



## OneBadLT123

34 had Barkley and Hakeem (2 of my all time fave players)
22 was always cool in my opinion. Something about it just looked sweet when Clyde wore it.

Also George Muresaun wore number 77, and I think it was for his hight. Being 7'7''

Also does anyone remember the "special" number 45 ?


----------



## JuX

Any reason why Ron Artest is wearing no. 93?


----------



## EGarrett

OneBadLT123 said:


> 34 had Barkley and Hakeem (2 of my all time fave players)
> 22 was always cool in my opinion. Something about it just looked sweet when Clyde wore it.
> 
> Also George Muresaun wore number 77, and I think it was for his hight. Being 7'7''
> 
> Also does anyone remember the "special" number 45 ?


I think Raef Lafrentz wears 45. Is he special?

You could always give a shooting guard 45...a la ".45 Automatic."



Juxtaposed said:


> Any reason why Ron Artest is wearing no. 93?


Something about his endorsement contract. His shoe company's motto is "93 Till Infinity."

The lyric also shows up on a song called "You'll Never Know" by Hieroglyphics...so there is some significance to that phrase.

Artest would be the type of guy to just randomly pick a number and see everyone try to figure out what it means.


----------



## Fray

In middle school I think the kids pick out their numbers based on size. Maybe they keep those numbers and that's why the larger positions have bigger numbers. That's probably not the reason but I'm just guessing. Also, 23 is by far the best number and it should be retired. There are too many wannabes wearing it these days.


----------



## c_dog

i like number 6 but i'm not really a big man. more of a 3-4 tweener.

i do think numbers are often used by a certain position with good reason. for example 2's are more likely to idolize number 23 and therefore wear that number, where as big man are less likely to want to wear 23.


----------



## DuMa

single digit jerseys just look better than 2 digits.


----------



## myst

Juxtaposed said:


> Any reason why Ron Artest is wearing no. 93?


His nephew had a dream that Artest would wear number 93 on the Kings, so he became number 93.


----------



## melo4life

#15 Carmelo Anthony, but his a small forward


----------



## ballocks

good thread here.

i hate to admit it but for me, numbers lost their appeal some time ago. i think it's because i know way too much about every one (not quite as much as EGarrett but i'm getting there), and so it's more challenging to be unique these days (which was always a bit of a goal). when i first got into the game, every number had 'potential' for me.  it was like, "&*@$, imagine _this_ one..." or "this would look great on my back..." or whatever. it would put me in a daze for hours (well, not quite but...). now, i find it harder to streak into the same fantasy land without getting distracted by an endless preamble of knowledge encircling the number in question. it kinda sucks.  they're all taken and i'm bitter.

but i always hold out hope that it'll turn in the other direction again sometime in the future (the way seniors have to wear diapers). i used to love numbers, i don't love them anymore, but maybe it'll come back at some point down the road.

i'll let you know when i find myself shopping for Huggies again.  

peace


----------



## bootstrenf

i like the #8 the best...nice and symmetrical(sp?)...i hate kobe though, so....


----------



## Theonee

Juxtaposed said:


> Any reason why Ron Artest is wearing no. 93?


Becoz that is the number of games he is suspended.


----------



## streetballa

Ive noticed that many players have really low jersey numbers (25 and below) and not a lot have really high ones ( 60 and above). Ron Artest wears #93 but he is the only player that i can think of that has a number in the 90's. C-webb has 84 but other than that not alot of players have very high numbers.


----------



## Jizzy

Haha great topic!

I have always wondered why everyone chose #33 but it seems to be calming a bit.


----------



## ss03

I always thought 3 looked the best at the back of a Jersey.. but thats probably because I've always worn that number on my Jersey. 

I chose it way back when because my birthday was 03/03 so it was just fitting (and at that time we were only allowed numbers from 0-5, 10-15, and 25-30). 

Jersey numbers on the court obviously don't mean anything until they're retired by a team though. I mean, no one would care (or atleast not for any positive reasons) if Mardy Collins started wearing 23.


----------



## Dre

I used to give more attention to jersey numbers back in the day..but I don't really care so much anymore. 

I think it's corny when people take numbers though. I think when you think of a number, you should think of a player, not multiple ones. Like # 3. Iverson will always have that number, and it sucks for Wade. 

The worst thing though is Lebron taking 23. You just don't take 23, especially when you're a great player..it's going to seem wierd once Lebron is done with his career and you have to discern between him and Jordan when someone mentions 23.


----------



## chocolove

The coolest numbers are 22 and 27. I dunno why, but something about them looks right.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

I play with 27 but nobody has that.


----------



## LameR

EGarrett said:


> Finally, we can talk about what's REALLY important.
> 
> 1-14 Seem to belong to point guards. 15-31 to shooting guards. 32-44 to small forwards and power forwards, and 45 and above for Centers.
> 
> From what I understand, players tend to only wear jerseys 1-5 and #0-#5 (20-25 etc) because back in the day the referee had to signal your number by holding up a certain number of fingers on each hand, so each digit had to be between 1 and 5.
> 
> 1 - Never liked this number. Looks weird on a jersey. Plus it seems goofy. "I'm number 1!!"
> 2 - On the surface it may seem pretty cool. And several players, such as Dajuan Wagner have dared to wear it. But of course, "Number Two" is a colloquialism for feces/s--t/poo in America.
> 3 - Real cool circa 1997, when both Marbury and Iverson were rocking it. Now Wade has it, but it still seems out of date.
> 4 - I like this one. But yet, it seems to be a low number that is worn mainly by big men. (Webber, Bosh). Not many point guards wear this number.
> 6 - See 4. A single-digit number that seems to belong to big men and shotblockers.
> 8 - Kobe changed his jersey to sell more. Period.
> 10 - I'd love to see a shooting guard wear this number. And not Wally Szczerbiak, a guy who's at least somewhat cool.
> 
> More shooting guards should wear low numbers.
> 
> 14 - For some reason, I think of cows and milk when I see this number. Maybe 14 has something to do with a type of milk they sell that I drink. I don't know. Speaking of which, who milked the first cow? And what the hell did they think they were doing at the time? (someone else came up with that one). Maybe someone on the Bucks was famous for wearing this number? Milwaukee - Milk? I dunno.
> 
> 15 - Still not cool, even though Vince wears it. It doesn't look right for some reason. Same is true for any number 14-19 actually.
> 
> 20 - Would be cool but Allan Houston ruined it.
> 
> 21 - Duncan and Garnett are a star pair at this like Marbury and Iverson with #3 and Bird and Magic at 33 (Magic wanted to wear 33)
> 
> 22 - This is my personal favorite. But yet, it seems only to belong to Clyde Drexler (owner of one of the ugliest jump shots in NBA history), Sheryl Swoopes (a woman) and Jay "Mr. Moto" Williams. I've always thought Lebron should've nabbed this one.
> 
> 23 - Used to be the "I'm the baddest man on the court" number. Now it's just the "I THINK I'm the baddest man on the court" number. Which is different. And not cool. The league should just retire it.
> 
> 24 - Kobe changed his jersey to sell more.
> 
> 25 - Underrated. Nice, round number, in the twenties. Some superstar should rock it.
> 
> 30 - I've given this one to a couple stars in my fictional NBA Live dynasties. That being said, it bothers me somewhat.
> 
> 31 - For some reason, this was a fad number for most of the early 00's. Despite the fact that Reggie Miller wore it, a skinny man with a bad attitude and no street cred whatsoever. Shawn Marion wore it in honor of Reggie, then it seemed to take off from there. Now it's cooling back off though.
> 
> 32 - Sweet. But we left it behind in the 80's. I think Amare realized that last year.
> 
> 33 - Everyone loves this number. Grant Hill, Ewing, Bird, Kareem...and even Magic and Shaq both wore it or tried to wear it at some point. Anyone know why?
> 
> 34 - Had a "hot run" a la 31 in the early 00's.
> 
> 40 - Shawn Kemp gave this permanent street cred. But yet again, it makes me think of getting a nice glass of milk.
> 
> 41 - This is cool. For some reason Glen Rice was cool and Allan Houston was not.
> 
> 42 - Overused.
> 
> 43 - Underused.
> 
> 44 - Would be awesome but Keith Van Horn ruined it.
> 
> 45 - Underused
> 
> 47 - Numbers between the #6 and #0 slot just seem weird. Even if Kirilenko wears it. Speaking of which, I will never buy a jersey of someone younger then me. That gives me a tidy time to stop wearing basketball jerseys altogether.
> 
> 50-54 - If you're a Center, just grab one.
> 
> 55 - Several point guards and smaller players seem to like this. Seems to crowd their jersey, though.
> 
> 64 and 82 - If Rodman came back, he might wear one of these two numbers. Do you know why?
> 
> 99 - I always thought this one was cool.
> 
> 0 and 00 - I never thought these were. 0 seems like an attention-whore number. And 00 is awkward.
> 
> I have a feeling that Futuristxen will be the only person that reads this post.



I think you read into this wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much.


----------



## SirCharles34

streetballa-ATL said:


> Ive noticed that many players have really low jersey numbers (25 and below) and not a lot have really high ones ( 60 and above). Ron Artest wears #93 but he is the only player that i can think of that has a number in the 90's. C-webb has 84 but other than that not alot of players have very high numbers.


What's C-Webb's reasoning for taking #84? Any significance to that. It looks awkward on him.


----------



## EGarrett

LameR said:


> I think you read into this wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy too much.


It's okay, I knew as soon as I saw your age and your user name that you would be one of those whiny kids who's has to pretend he's mature and thus would say some useless dismissive crap.

When your balls drop, and you actually ARE an adult, you'll be able to have fun with stuff like this.


----------



## PauloCatarino

EGarrett said:


> It's okay, I knew as soon as I saw your age and your user name that you would be one of those whiny kids who's has to pretend he's mature and thus would say some useless dismissive crap.
> 
> When your balls drop, and you actually ARE an adult, you'll be able to have fun with stuff like this.


For a guy defending the league should retire #23, you sure don't look like a full grown man to me, buddy!


----------



## EGarrett

PauloCatarino said:


> For a guy defending the league should retire #23, you sure don't look like a full grown man to me, buddy!


The NHL did it with Gretzky's number.


----------



## PauloCatarino

EGarrett said:


> The NHL did it with Gretzky's number.


And Gretzky was head and shoulders above Ol' Baldy in their respective sports...


----------



## EGarrett

PauloCatarino said:


> And Gretzky was head and shoulders above Ol' Baldy in their respective sports...


Reasons?


----------



## PauloCatarino

EGarrett said:


> Reasons?


You still have to ask, young grasshopper?


----------



## EGarrett

PauloCatarino said:


> You still have to ask, young grasshopper?


No, it's called backing up what you say.


----------



## LameR

EGarrett said:


> It's okay, I knew as soon as I saw your age and your user name that you would be one of those whiny kids who's has to pretend he's mature and thus would say some useless dismissive crap.
> 
> When your balls drop, and you actually ARE an adult, you'll be able to have fun with stuff like this.


Do I need to add a smiley face or something? Wow! You really make yourself seem mature and adult-like with a response like that. Making assumptions based on age is probably a mature thing to do too huh? Because obviously, a person's user name and age is definitely a reason to stereotype someone. Before you decide to trash somebody else based on maturity, you should probably take a look in the mirror bud.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

_Dre_ said:


> The worst thing though is Lebron taking 23. You just don't take 23, especially when you're a great player..it's going to seem wierd once Lebron is done with his career and you have to discern between him and Jordan when someone mentions 23.


jordan.


----------



## EGarrett

LameR said:


> Do I need to add a smiley face or something? Wow! You really make yourself seem mature and adult-like with a response like that. Making assumptions based on age is probably a mature thing to do too huh? Because obviously, a person's user name and age is definitely a reason to stereotype someone. Before you decide to trash somebody else based on maturity, you should probably take a look in the mirror bud.


I stand by what I said.


----------



## OneBadLT123

EGarrett said:


> I think Raef Lafrentz wears 45. Is he special?
> 
> You could always give a shooting guard 45...a la ".45 Automatic."
> 
> Something about his endorsement contract. His shoe company's motto is "93 Till Infinity."
> 
> The lyric also shows up on a song called "You'll Never Know" by Hieroglyphics...so there is some significance to that phrase.
> 
> Artest would be the type of guy to just randomly pick a number and see everyone try to figure out what it means.


I am surprised someone of your age does not remember! lol
The forgotten "special" number...


----------



## EGarrett

OneBadLT123 said:


> I am surprised someone of your age does not remember! lol
> The forgotten "special" number...


I still refuse to remember that.


----------



## Fray

_Dre_ said:


> I used to give more attention to jersey numbers back in the day..but I don't really care so much anymore.
> 
> I think it's corny when people take numbers though. I think when you think of a number, you should think of a player, not multiple ones. Like # 3. Iverson will always have that number, and it sucks for Wade.
> 
> The worst thing though is Lebron taking 23. You just don't take 23, especially when you're a great player..it's going to seem wierd once Lebron is done with his career and you have to discern between him and Jordan when someone mentions 23.


MJ will always be the true 23.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Does anyone know the reason why MJ chose 45 after returning from retriement?
Aside from not being able to use 23, just wondering what the meaning of 45 was. His dads age?


----------



## JuX

OneBadLT123 said:


> Does anyone know the reason why MJ chose 45 after returning from retriement?
> Aside from not being able to use 23, just wondering what the meaning of 45 was. His dads age?


45 was his original number, maybe back in high school times. Anyway when his brother and him had to divide 45 by two, which means 22.5. It's rounded off to 23.


----------



## Pimped Out

SirCharles34 said:


> What's C-Webb's reasoning for taking #84? Any significance to that. It looks awkward on him.


"As for the jersey, I was sure he was going to go for 44 (his high school #), but he will be donning the #84. He explained that his 6 year old nephew told him to wear the number 84, because he had a dream about his uncle Chris wearing it and winning the game. Decision made."
http://www.yaysports.com/nba/2007/01/chris_webbers_84_explosions.html

and #4 was obviously retired by the pistons


----------



## JuX

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I play with 27 but nobody has that.


Zaza Pachulia


----------



## EGarrett

Pimped Out said:


> "As for the jersey, I was sure he was going to go for 44 (his high school #), but he will be donning the #84. He explained that his 6 year old nephew told him to wear the number 84, because he had a dream about his uncle Chris wearing it and winning the game. Decision made."
> http://www.yaysports.com/nba/2007/01/chris_webbers_84_explosions.html
> 
> and #4 was obviously retired by the pistons


Charles Oakley's Nephew circa 2002: "I had a dream you'd wear number 79 on the Wizards!"

Oakley: "Shut the **** up you little idiot. No one wears that number."

Conversation over.


----------

